# viele bilder gleichzeitig verkleinern ?



## MoPB82 (30. September 2002)

servus jungs ... ich mach mir grad ne hp und weil ich viele bilder geknippst habe , möchte ich die auch drauf haun , nun das prob :

hab jetzt grad 125 bilder verkleinert (bild kopieren, neues dokument mit 640/480 px , einfügen , skalieren ) das hat mich halt mal 2 h gekostet !!!

kann mans auch schneller machen ???
wenn nicht mit photo , mit was dann ???

thx 4 helping =)

cu


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2002)

, :denken: & Aktion/en (PS)

Wernn noch Fragen wieder posten ( Aktion oder Aktionen ist Suchbegriff )...


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. September 2002)

Stapelverarbeitung


----------



## MoPB82 (30. September 2002)

hm naja das mit dem suchen hab ich schon zuvor gemacht gehabt ... bringt ja nicht immer was ... die gennanten möglichkeiten kannte ich schon ... ich hab nur eins gesehen was gut war ... mythos hat mal für einen nen progi geschriebn aber das ist nicht die richtige grösse für mich gewesen =(


so hab das mit dem stapel/automatisieren da durchgeschaut aber ich habs net geschafft meine bilder auf 640/480 bzw 480/640 px zu bekommen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2002)

GEGENFRAGE:

Welche Ausgangsgröße hast Du und/oder ist die immer gleich?


----------



## MoPB82 (30. September 2002)

alle sind in 1024/768 px bzw 768/1024px ...ich mein man kann die ja nacheinander dann durchlafen lassen =)
aber wenn die bilder verkleinert werden zB bild / bildgrösse oder so -> bilder werden recht gross , mit skalieren sind sie doch um einiges kleiner ! kb mässig betrachtet =)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2002)

Gehe ich recht in der Annhame, das sie von der Digitalkamea stammen und evtl. sogar 300 dpi haben?


----------



## MoPB82 (30. September 2002)

also die stammen von ner digicam aber mit den dpi zahlen hmm muss kurz nachschaun ...

hm wie bekomm ich die dpi zahl raus ? ( in photoshop)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2002)

Rechtsklick in der Titelzeile des Dokumentes / Bildes ( oder Menü : Bild -> Bildgröße )

Bildgröße

Und unten unnter Auflösung findest Du es....


Probier mal folgende "einfache, semiprofessionelle" Aktion aus...

Dateiendung von "zip" in "atn" ändern!


----------



## MoPB82 (30. September 2002)

thx für deine mühe und ausdauer *g* , eigentlich bin ich ja net dumm ... aber irgendwie klappts umbenennen net richtig =( in dos ???

auflösung is 1024*768 pc und 72 px/inch


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. September 2002)

Gut, habe in der MINI Ajktion jetzt zwar 'nen Auflösungswechsel von 300 dpi auf 72, aber das dürfte nicht stören.

Ist nur die Aktion für 1024/768!

Hol Dir hier einen runter 

[edit]
Hätte jetzt ja felsenfest mit **** gerechnet, also mit einer boardinternen Zensur!
[/edit]


----------



## MoPB82 (30. September 2002)

hey sorry dude aber anscheinend bin ich viiieeeeellll zu dumm dafür ... ich checks net ... ich kann des kleiner net anwählen ... habs sogar zu den standartaktionen.atn kopiert und geht auch nix 
WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ

wenn du kein bock mehr hast , kann ich das verstehen =)

.
.
.
.
.

habs geschafft hab da nen knöpfle übersehen =)
nur werden die bilder verkleinert und nicht skaliert , d.h. die bilder werden nur wesentlich geringfügig kleiner =(
also muss ich doch alle bilder per hand machen WÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ


thx nochmal !


----------



## MoPB82 (1. Oktober 2002)

macht nix , aber du weisst was ich meine oder ?
also wenn ich ein bild verkleiner mit bild / bildgrösse 
dann hat das jpg bild nacher bei qualitätsstufe 3 knapp 123kb
wenn ichs skaliere dann hats ungefähr 30 kb ... da is mir die mühe das schon bissle was wert =)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Oktober 2002)

Vielleicht sowas -OHNE GEWÄHR-

[edit]
Sorry, habe ein Zwischenpost gelöscht, nun steht Deine Antwort etwas im leeren - die direkt hier drüber...
[/edit]


----------



## MoPB82 (1. Oktober 2002)

hehe das is doch egal , denkt eh jeder dass ich nen n00b bin =)
ich probiers gleich mal nach der schule ... abi sux !!!


----------



## Mythos007 (1. Oktober 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter ...

 Einfach Photoshop starten
 Die Aktion laden
 Auf "F2" drücken
Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## MoPB82 (1. Oktober 2002)

thx mythos ... dein anhnag bringt mein testbild weiter runter ... aber es sind dann immernoch 80kb auf 3ter quali stufe =(
mit skalieren komm ich auf der gleichen stufe auf 30kb , wenn ich mal grösseren webspace hab nehm ich deins , es erspart SEHR viel arbeit !

danke an euch beide ! =)


----------



## Mythos007 (1. Oktober 2002)

> mit skalieren komm ich auf der gleichen stufe auf 30kb



schick mir mal bitte das Originalbild und dann deine
von Hand skallierte Datei an meine emailadresse ...
=> Mythos007@tutorials.de

vielleicht kann ich da ja dann noch was spezialisieren ...


----------

